# Mozart last Prussian quartet



## Rach d minor (Apr 21, 2014)

Is mozart's last Prussian quartet (f major) a viable work for a high school chamber ensemble to play, if not please provide a serious alternative (please, please, please no Haydn)


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Hope you have a good Cellist at your school for that work.
In a pinch, you can always substitute John Cage 4'33.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Rach d minor said:


> Is mozart's last Prussian quartet (f major) a viable work for a high school chamber ensemble to play, if not please provide a serious alternative (please, please, please no Haydn)


Not sure what your use of 'viable work' means. The work will remain a masterpiece whether your squad plays it or not.

Leaving the obvious... the Borodin D major quartet may not be negotiable for your ensemble either, but it has the advantage of being immediately and pleasantly accessible for just about any audience - it doesn't even have to be a 'classical' audience. There should be some passages that work, both for you and for them.

If I am wrong-guessing about your ensemble's abilities, and you are reasonably competent, The Borodin will be even more a crowd pleaser - and you may enjoy the music too. It's pretty good stuff.


----------

